# Drill Team Themes????



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

We are trying to come up with a new theme to ride to this year at our state championship. So far we have the ideas of:
Race horses (but we ride western)
Cops and Robbers....
What are some ideas you guys think?


----------

